# Nomacorc Corks



## Wild Duk (Oct 6, 2010)

I just bottles my CRP, and used these....


Nomacorc - #9 X 1.50



Is it normal to have a large dimple in the top of the cork.....They also didn't seat all the way in, leaving a bit sticking out....Might have been my corker though, A double lever held type....


Thanks


I used the Green Semi-Burgundy style bottle, 375 ml


----------



## xanxer82 (Oct 6, 2010)

dimples happen. you can push the corks in further. place the bottle between your feet and push down with the corker.


----------



## Dean (Oct 7, 2010)

I find that nomacorc only really insert well with a properly adjusted italian brass jaws corker, or better yet, a pneumatic corker. The italian on is more accessible to home wine makers though. I've also tested with Portuguese corkers with the nylon jaws, and those have a tendency to crimp the corks down the side when they compress and create leaks.


----------



## Wild Duk (Oct 7, 2010)

When using those corks, do the bottles have to be stored on their sides?


----------



## Dean (Oct 7, 2010)

No, you can store the bottles upright according to their literature.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 7, 2010)

Agree with Dean. Any synthetic corks really should be used with an Italian floor corker. Other corkers just dont have the right tension in the right spots to do the job right.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 7, 2010)

Wade said:


> Agree with Dean. Any synthetic corks really should be used with an Italian floor corker. Other corkers just dont have the right tension in the right spots to do the job right.





So don't be left out in left field with this one. Don't use anything but an Italian type corker or you will be left with creases. After I bottle using the syntheticsI have always left them upright. 


Geeze I wish I had left this alone.............







It was all right as it was.


----------



## Dean (Oct 7, 2010)

LOL! Sharp!


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 11, 2010)

Yep - synthetics always gt a deep dimple in the top. Only used with the Portugese Floor corker but a friend has a pneumatic corker and it works well. For me, I will never use them again. Next time I will order custom 1+1 corks from Lafette cork - they come in 1000 cork bags and they do last a little while.



rrawhide


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 2, 2010)

In the past several years Ihave always used synthetic corks for two reasons: you can actually sanitize them completely AND for the bottles you give away or trade it doesn't matter if people store them upright. Other than one wacky batch (fortunately only a batch of 30) where several corks were really rubbery and didn't go in right (???) I have had no troubles with them and also no spoiled or so-called "corked" wine. It's true that they dimple though (I have an Italian floor corker).


----------



## scubaman2151 (Nov 9, 2010)

I also have the double handed lever and I understand what you are saying about the "hole" or "dimple" in the top of the cork. I find there is a certain technique that once you start to implement in your corking will seat the cork completely in the bottle's neck and leave nothing sticking out. Place the cork in the corker, then without placing the corker on the bottle, operate the handles to tap the cork down firmer and tighter into the corker. Your just tapping the cork down further, then put the corker on the bottle, and cork as you would normally. Tapping the cork down tends to give me much better results then if I don't.


Scubaman2151


----------



## Jackie (Dec 4, 2010)

I avoid the dimple by inserting a cotton ball on top of the cork. Works like a charm.


I have a portugese corker and it does just fine with these (except when using the wide rimmed bottles, then it scrunches up a bit at the bottom side).


----------



## Flem (Jan 29, 2011)

I think that, based upon most of the above comments, I'll use the agglomerate corks.


Mike


----------

